# IAT Authenticated/Attested Documents Requirement



## ElmosSchelmo (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone know what documents teachers are required to have authenticated/attested for employment with IAT (Institute of Applied Technology)? I received my initial offer of employment and am waiting to receive my contract. However, I asked my recruiter about documents that I would need to have authenticated; she believes that I would need to have a copy of my highest degree along with the transcript, marriage certificate (if applicable), and birth certificates for any dependents. Is there anything else that is missing? What about copies of teaching certification? Also, does IAT cover the cost of this, and if so, should I wait to receive my final contract? I am planning to use ProEX to complete this process. 

Any insight you could provide is greatly appreciated!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ElmosSchelmo said:


> she believes that I would need to have a copy of my highest degree along with the transcript, marriage certificate (if applicable), and birth certificates for any dependents.


Pretty much that's it. Transcript - not always, but they seem to want it in AD.
Cost reimbursement - depends on the company. Some reimburse, some dont.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

ElmosSchelmo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know what documents teachers are required to have authenticated/attested for employment with IAT (Institute of Applied Technology)? I received my initial offer of employment and am waiting to receive my contract. However, I asked my recruiter about documents that I would need to have authenticated; she believes that I would need to have a copy of my highest degree along with the transcript, marriage certificate (if applicable), and birth certificates for any dependents. Is there anything else that is missing? What about copies of teaching certification? Also, does IAT cover the cost of this, and if so, should I wait to receive my final contract? I am planning to use ProEX to complete this process.
> 
> Any insight you could provide is greatly appreciated!


you need your highest degree, your qualified teacher certificate, marriage cert, if applicable, kids birth certs, if any are coming out with you, note if the kids are from a previous relationship you also need the other parents attested letter of permission to bring them. There is a fairly long thread on IAT started by Helenengineer which might help you.


----------



## ElmosSchelmo (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ElmosSchelmo (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate your help!


----------

